# bessere Brennqualität



## Adam Wille (4. August 2002)

Hy Leutz,

hab heut' auf nem fremden Rechner mit 8x-Brenner 'ne Audio-CD kopieren sollen.
Als ich dann bei den Einstellungen für den Burn-Vorgang etc. war, meinte man zu mir, dass ich nicht mit 8x-speed brennen sollte, sondern 4x.
Die Begründung hatte ein "PC-Profi" (wer auch immer!?) der Person irgendwann mal gegeben - 2 Worte: "bessere Brennqualität"

Ist das wahr?


Geist


----------



## Freaky (5. August 2002)

"wenn ich mich recht errinnere"
2x 4x 8x 24x.....
hm...ich hör da nix raus, glaub ich hab was auf den ohren...
ne bei manchen cd playern kann es sein das sie nicht korrekt ausgelesen werden können wenn sie mit hoher geschwindigkeiten gebrannt werden. ausßerdem dauert mir das zu lange eine cd mit 2x oder 4x zu brennen.
ich brenne alle meine (s)vcd ,daten oder audios mit 24x
keine probs bis dato....

mfg
freaky


----------



## eViLaSh (5. August 2002)

das kommt auch immer auf den brenner darauf an, ist es ein guter -> dürfte 8x keine wesentlich hörbare verschlechterung zu 4x/2x geben 

ist es ein schlechter kann es sein das man es deutlich hört, dies war vorallem bei sehr alten brennern der fall...(zumindest war das bei meinem so  )

ich hab aber auch schon gehört, dass man hoch empfindliche anlagen mit schlecht gebrannten cd´s bash0rn kann...


----------



## Adam Wille (5. August 2002)

Danke euch, Jungs. *vorsichtshalber mal duck* 

Dann nehm' ich das halt mal so hin, auch wenn's mir komisch erscheint.

Geist, trotzdem lieber 24fach auf Achse


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. August 2002)

Hi Geist,

Problem ist folgendes:

Je schneller der Brenner auf den Rohling schreibt, desto mehr Fehler macht er. Die stehen irgendwo in ner FAQ (Fehlerrate).
Wenn wir also annehmen, dass viele kleine Sektoren fehlerhaft sind, kannst du das auf einem HighEnd (wie es auf Billiganlagen ist weiß ich nicht) hören. <- natürlich nur wenn das Quellmaterial gute Qualität hat, also keine Form von komprimierung.
Das liegt einfach daran, dass Fehler auf der CD sind.

Und was ich in der Beziehung noch lustig finde ist, dass die HighEnder gekaufte CDs nochmal selber mit 1-4x brennen wieso?
Die Klangqualität wird erheblich besser. Kannst ja mal rätseln warum.


----------



## Flo<H> (15. August 2002)

ich hab auch schon gemerkt, dass es bei mir einen unterschied zwischen 1x 2x 4x 6x gegeben hat, aber oft lag es auch an meinem pc. das heißt nachdem ich formatiert hab und so gings auch mit 6x mit gleichewr qualität.



> Und was ich in der Beziehung noch lustig finde ist, dass die HighEnder gekaufte CDs nochmal selber mit 1-4x brennen wieso?


?!?! echt ?!?!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. August 2002)

Ja rat mal warum!


----------



## Flo<H> (15. August 2002)

für mich ergibt des irgendwie keinen sinn und ich finde auch keinen grund der das sinnvoll erscheinen lassen würde... der grund interessiert mich aber jetzt schon


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. August 2002)

Okay ich erkläre es:

Die gekauften Scheiben sind gepresst. Dabei entstehen Ungenauigkeiten. Die CD ist nicht perfekt, die einzelnen Sektoren sind nicht "scharf" und ein Laufwerk braucht manchmal mehrere Versuche um es Anhand der Fehlerkorrektur richtig zu lesen.

Und jetzt leg das Ding mal in einen AudioCD-Spieler, der immer mit 1x Geschwindigkeit abspielt. Er kann das Bit oder Byte nicht richtig lesen hat aber wegen seiner "Echtzeitgeschwindigkeit" keine Zeit, nocheinmal darüber zu gehen und es richtig herauszufinden, deshalb übergeht er diese Information --> Folge: Audioinformationen fehlen.

Jetzt legen wir das Ding mal in den PC. Wir kopieren die Lieder auf der CD ins Wave-Format. Das muss nicht in Echtzeit geschehen, das Laufwerk kann sich Zeit lassen mit der Fehlerkorrektur und hat ja sowieso durch das Tempo (30x) mehr Zeit.
Ergebnis --> Wir haben eine perfekte Version auf dem PC, ohne Fehler, da dir Fehlerkorrektur die unscharfen Stellen erkannt hat und verbessert.
Nun brennen wir die Datei mit unserem Brenner (der btw. viel besser, also hochqualitativere CDs als eine Presse herstellt) in möglichst geringer Geschwindigkeit, damit er möglichst wenig Fehler macht.
Was wir nun herrausbekommen ist eine Kopie der gepressten Fehlerhaften CD ohne Fehler. Legen wir sie ins Laufwerk, kann der CD-Spieler sie prima und ohne Überpringen lesen. Er lässt nichts aus und liest keine falschen Informationen. Die CD klingt perfekt.

Jedenfalls so perfekt, wie es vor'm Pressen geklungen hat.

Das war Bubis kleiner Exkurs in die Welt der HighFidelity.


----------



## Flo<H> (15. August 2002)

hm wenn man das so hört leuchtet des schon irgendwie ein


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. August 2002)

Ich habe immer gedacht: "Bubi, aus schlechter Qualität kannst du keine Bessere machen!".
Aber wenn man da logisch drüber sinniert, merkt man, wie recht ich habe.


----------



## Udo (20. August 2002)

Hy Leute!

Brenne normal keine Audiocd´s weil ich alles auf mp3 umgestellt habe, egal!!

Ich hab testweise mal einen 80 min. Rohling randvoll mit Audiodaten, mit einer geschwindigkeit von 40x gebrannt und habe die dann in einer sehr guten stereoanlage sowie in autoradios als auch in alten Küchenradios getestet und hatte in keiner weise irgend welche hörbaren Fehler!!

Mein Brenner:
LiteOn 40x-12x-48x

CU Udo


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. August 2002)

> sehr guten stereoanlage



Was ist für dich sehr gut?

Für mich ab 10.000€

Und Autoradios taugen natürlich absolut gar nichts.


----------



## reto (20. August 2002)

Also...

Ich geh mit meiner Meinung jetzt mal eine Schritt in die andere Richtung:

Ich hatte meine Video-CD's jeweils mit 8x gebrannt, dann einmal mit 2x. Die Qualität war um ein vielfaches besser! Da muss mir erst mal einer das Gegenteil beweisen!

Nun, bei Audio-CD's konnte ich ehrlichgesagt auch noch nie einen Unterschied zwischen 2x und 16x gebrannten CD's hören. Brenne aber doch meist nur 8x, da ich bei DatenCD's mit 12x oder schneller schon des öfteren Probleme (Lesefehler in anderen CD-Laufwerken) hatte.

Andere Erfahrungen mit Video-CD's? ;-)


----------



## Udo (20. August 2002)

Bei VideoCD´s ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich schneller brenn und sie dirket im dvd player anschaue dann ist die qualität gleich aber es kann sein das MPEG-Artifakte in der gegend rumschwirren wo sie nicht hingehören!!


----------



## reto (20. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Udo _
> *Bei VideoCD´s ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich schneller brenn und sie dirket im dvd player anschaue dann ist die qualität gleich aber es kann sein das MPEG-Artifakte in der gegend rumschwirren wo sie nicht hingehören!! *



Genau das habe ich gmeint =)


----------

